# REPORT: North River 8/30



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Greetings fishing friends!! Been awhile since I posted a report, so I'll throw this one out there; such as it is.... Went fishing yesterday morning from the YAK, at the mouth of the North River... The tide has been running ultra-high with the current moon phase and so I thought I'd poke around the grass in hopes of finding some Speckled fish or some Puppy's... the water wasn't as clear as I'd hoped, and there was a lot of grass floating around.... Decided against bait fishing and threw nothing but artificials; primarily MirroLures, although I did try some soft plastics too. Lots and lots of bait around, too much really, as I think the fish can be very selective with so much to choose from... Anyway, casted at some of my favorite areas and as the tide crept in I ventured into shallower, grassy hunting grounds. Managed to fool a couple of small Puppy Drum, a bunch of medium Croaker, a few small to medium Bluefish, and a crab.... That's it. Fished for probably 2 1/2 hours of the incoming until it went slack. I saw a lot of fish working bait, but they were moving fast, so I'm guessing maybe Blues chasing 'em... Lost 1 decent fish 10ft. from the YAK... He pulled pretty good, but never broke the surface, so I'm guessing it was a Striper.... So, there you have it, not much of a report, but always good to get out in the Mobjack. In good news, seems like everywhere I go there is a plethora of baitfish; more than I've seen in a few years, so I'm hoping the fall fishing is good... Lots of crabs around too, and some good sized ones at that. I'm going to get back over there on Sunday morning and fish some live bait... perhaps that'll be the ticket.
Fish On 
:fishing:
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

I was wondering if you were going to give us a post after you said you were going in there. Sounds like you had a decent time. This weekend looks like crap with the winds. I might go down there saturday to yak some baits out on the bay side. Sunday I might go work the grass beds early in the morning. If not I just might hang out and fish my spot here in lancaster. Where do you put in at to fish the mouth of North river? Did you say one time it was your friends house or something? Sometimes I wish I had a damn boat so I could get to some of these places that arent hardly fished.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Zigh: 
Even though you didn't pull in much it's still a good report and I bet you had a good time in the grass. Don't hose mirro lures get hung in the grass a lot?

Marstang50:
You are probably better off with a kayak to get to the places that are "hardly fished"


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the replies guys.... The access I have over there is private property which makes it tough for me to get other folks in there.... I'll see what I can do though... Maybe we can fish it one day?!?!?~~~ I was using the MirroLures when I was in the somewhat deeper water(4-7ft.).. When I was near the grass I was using the soft plastics... I really like those weedless Johnson Spoons in gold also; unfortunately there was grass floating all over the river... Gonna try Sunday morning if not too windy... Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>
:fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the lures You may be takeing a chance on loosing your private launch place by inviting others there.Be careful.
Good luck :fishing:Sunday morning..


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> Marstang50:
> You are probably better off with a kayak to get to the places that are "hardly fished"


what I mean is that I really dont want to be paddling 3-4 miles to get where im going to be fishing, thats why a boat would be nice to have sometimes. I agree, a yak will get me in places a boat cant go but there are a lot of excelent places to fish there and a small boat would help. Anyhow,

Zigh: I was just wondering about the access because if it was public I may want to check it out one day. In no way am I asking for you to take me to your place that you fish from and risk loosing your permission as bbcraoker made it sound. Just want to make that clear.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*no worries........*

No worries or assumptions from here guys...... Have a super weekend!!!

L00ks like there will be a good window tomorrow morning with little to no wind..... I'm going to try to scare some fish early
Fish On
:fishing:
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

so how did you do this morning? I fished at new point and caught one bluefish:--| The guy that was with me caught one spec about 16" and hooked up with something nice that broke him off. Maybe a nice puppy drum. We didnt fish early morning.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*so-so...*

I fished Saturday afternoon and again Sunday morning... Saturday was kinda bumpy.. we stuck close to shore and found some Blues, Croaker, and Spot... No Puppy's or Trout... Sunday I caught 3 Speck's from 10"-17"... May try tomorrow or Wednesday morning depending on wind and work and such... Still some grass floating around, but the water is getting cleaner. 

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

